# Mt Snow 2-19-2010



## Glenn (Feb 19, 2010)

We hit the mountain around 9AM today.  It was fairly busy!  The skiing was good over all; I even managed to find some windblown fresh on a few trails. 

Story of the day was the crowds; pretty much weekend level. We took Long John part of the way down to get to the main base area...what a zoo that trail can be!  

Cloud Nine and Thanks Walt skied well. The features at Carinthia were fun as usual. The bumps on roller coaster were a blast. 

Given the crowds today, we'll be there early for First Tracks tomorrow. 

Mobile post. Not responsible for fat finger spelling errors


----------



## Euler (Feb 19, 2010)

I was shocked by the crowds Weds as well.  I was in the midweek mindset and forgot that Presidents week would bring out the masses.  Didn't matter once I got offthe main face, though.  North Face lift was ski on, and my buddies and I were the only ones on most of the trails we skied.  I'll be back Sunday...hope the crowds aren't too bad.  I'm not able to get there early on Sundays which is just as well since lots of folks head home early on SUnday leaving light crowds on Sunday afternoon.

My wife skied today with a beginner friend and she said she found great conditions on Ridge and Snowdance.  She was pleased to find the Sundance lift spinning with no line!  Mt. Snow is great in that if you know where to go, even on the busiest days, you can usually find a pocket of the mountain that is not too crowded.


----------



## marcski (Feb 19, 2010)

Euler said:


> I was shocked by the crowds Weds as well.  I was in the midweek mindset and forgot that Presidents week would bring out the masses.  Didn't matter once I got of the main face, though.  North Face lift was ski on, and my buddies and I were the only ones on most of the trails we skied.  I'll be bak Sunday...hope the crowds aren't too bad.  I'm not able to get there early on Sundays which is just as well since lots of folks head home early on SUnday leaving light crowds on Sunday afternoon.
> 
> My wife skied today with a beginner friend and she said she found great conditions on Ridge and Snowdance.  She was pleased to find the Sundance lift spinning with no line!  Mt. Snow is great in that if you know whee to go, even on the busiest days, you can usually find a pocket of the mountain that is not too crowded.



Sundance lift is the best lift on a crowded day if you want front face cruising. Ridge, Uncles and those woods are fun trails and that lift never gets a line.


----------



## reefer (Feb 20, 2010)

Glad you got out Glen. Sounds like a crowded weekend coming up with this nice weather rolling in. I expected the worst Wednesday, but I really didn't think it was crowded at all for a holiday week, especially early. Must have been the travel day for many. Keep the reports coming!


----------



## soulseller (Feb 20, 2010)

How were crowds and conditions today? I'm heading up tomorrow morning.


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 21, 2010)

We arrived midday Wednesday and had a blast with the "freshies".  They said 4" but it skiied deeper than that.  Runs of the day for me were the Boonies and skier's left on Nitro (right under the lift).  

Thursday and Friday were okay.  Crowds increased a bit.  Conditions were good, weather depended on where you were.  Its amazing how the North Face can be in a cloud cover and Carinthia have the sun shining brightly. Husband lapped Fallen Timbers, enjoying the bumps.  Olympic was a bit icy.  Heard the Trials were good - only dipped in briefly and found them skiing a bit fast for my uncooperative legs and had to bail.

Saturday was PACKED and surfaces got scrapped off quickly (but Mount Snow does a good job restoring them for the next day!).  Think it was because some school vacations were ending and people were still there (like us) and others were just starting their vacations and those people had arrived.  If you stayed off the main face and/or stuck to the singles lines, it wasn't too bad.  I completely avoid Long John after 9:30AM unless I am forced to use it to traverse between Carinthia and the Main face.  It is total chaos, especially this week with so many beginners out there trying to make their turns and those trying to just get from point A to point B flying thru and using the beginners as "flags" to ski around.  I truly felt sorry for those poor beginners.  It seemed to warm a bit and the snow pack got a bit softer - especially the bumps.

This morning saw an inch of new snow - per the snow report (again, it skiied deeper than that).  We had planned on skipping the mountain and heading straight home this morning for a family committment in the afternoon, but waking early to find it snowing put us on the mountain at 8:05.   Skied for 1.5 hours, THEN hit the road home.  :smile:   Was bummed to find the skier's left of Nitro groomed out but enjoyed fresh tracks in the woods (Claimjumper) then over to the seeded bumps on Exhibition.  Nice ending to a good week.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 21, 2010)

Satruday was nuts...busiest I've seen it all seaon. We did first tracks...had 5 runs in before we left the main face. It stayed busy all day. After some custom footbeds in the afternoon, my wife and I were having some drinks with drJeff at the MidStation. Then it was more beverages that night at vcunning's. Best day evAr. 

Today was nice! Random snow in the AM...crowds weren't there. It was almost like mid week. 

I'll do a nice TR with lots o' pics tomorrow.


----------



## vcunning (Feb 22, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Then it was more beverages that night at vcunning's.



Hey . . . there was food there too . . . I think.

Sunday was great.  And Mark was the first kid in Cub Camp to graduate from Magic Carpets to the Disco lift.  He and his instructor hit it in the sunshine of the afternoon.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 22, 2010)

vcunning said:


> Hey . . . there was food there too . . . I think.



There must of been some food there, since I did have to clean off some sort of red sauce and chocolate smears from the t-shirt D was wearing!  :lol:



vcunning said:


> Sunday was great.  And Mark was the first kid in Cub Camp to graduate from Magic Carpets to the Disco lift.  He and his instructor hit it in the sunshine of the afternoon.



Way to go Mark!!!  Sunday afternoon was the 1st day that both D and E spent time skiing in the same Snowcamp group.  I goto pick them up and the 1st thing I hear out of D's mouth......"Daddy E punched me while we were skiing rollercoaster!"    Ahhh, sibling rivarly


----------



## Glenn (Feb 22, 2010)

vcunning said:


> Hey . . . there was food there too . . . I think.
> 
> Sunday was great.  And Mark was the first kid in Cub Camp to graduate from Magic Carpets to the Disco lift.  He and his instructor hit it in the sunshine of the afternoon.



I chowed. There were multiple trips to the manicotti station. :lol:

Woohoo! Nice work Mark! I bet he had blast.


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 22, 2010)

We found the crowds weird this weekend. Saturday at Grand Summit we'd get on via a 5 minute singles line then ski a run then come down and find a 1 minute singles line. We also found lines on the North Face for the first time basically ever. Not too long, maybe 4 or 5 chairs, but I was surprised, bc the rest of the mountain, though certainly not empty, did not seem too ridiculous.

The crowds lessened on Sunday, and we got 2-3 inches of fresh, and overall the mountain skied great! You really have to hand it to mountain ops, they are really embracing moguls all over the mountain! Ripcord is bumped up, the lines on Fallen Timbers are slowly improving (I found one section about 2/3 of the way down where the line was just SWEET), the lower angle bumps on Roller Coaster are still great, the field on Short Fuse (?)/Ridge (under the Tumbleweed chair) was in good shape, I gave the Cooper's Junction field a try on my way down to meet some friends (my buddy from HS who hadn't skied at all since our last ski club trip as seniors in 1998+ his wife who also hasn't skied since HS), and they weren't bad at all, and we loved the new seeded lines on Exhibition as well, esp. the aspiring bumpers in are group, all 3 of which had somewhat "aha!" moments.

We also found some windblown (and some scratch too) on the natural blue trails off Little John...Shootout (great), Hop (little less great), and Uncles (ok). Cut Off was nice too.

All the cruising trails skied great too. The extra snow they picked up last week/Sat. night seems to have really helped resurface, and I believe the forecast is calling for a dump starting tomorrow that may drop at least one and maybe up to 3 feet by the time it moves out (Fri?). I'll be in Wyoming though...

So far, loving my first season at Mt. Snow!!


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 22, 2010)

Saturday was the busiest I have ever seen the place. North Face (Challenger)  had a decent line. As always, Outpost triple was ski right on - my preferred lift over there anyway.

Can't wait for a new lift out of the main base.

As for the goods. The bumps were absolutely awesome on the runs I hit - fallen timbers and rollercoaster. Not sure how the nat bumps were on Jaws, etc.

Believe it or not the Boonies still had a lot of snow. I found myself alone venturing quite a ways out. Skied down a creekbed and found my way down by the condos, oops. It was worth it, haah.

Props to excellent coverage even with the masses.


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 22, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> We found the crowds weird this weekend. Saturday at Grand Summit we'd get on via a 5 minute singles line then ski a run then come down and find a 1 minute singles line.



I noticed it first over at Corinthia, then Canyon and assume they probably did the same at the Summit chair - when the singles line started getting in the way (ie too long), they would fill several chairs from the singles line.  Made the line move much quicker.  But it was all in the timing.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 24, 2010)

Pics! Sorry these are late. Par for the course with me though....


Snow sculpture at the Grand Summit Express






Melissa in the woods....cutting through to the North Face. Notice new poles...not bent. 





Summit lodge:





Ripcord:





Am I happy?





Plummet:










Skiing Jester! Handing out beads:





Melissa got hers:





There were some pretty cool snow sculptures:

Outside the main base:





Grand Lift:










Liftline Saturday PM. We opted to meet Jeff at the bar at this point. :lol:










Lots of freebies! 
Melissa gets a K-Cup @ Green Mountain:





This hot sauce is seriously good! We ended up with a few bottles.


----------



## vcunning (Feb 24, 2010)

Did you misplace the Stoli Vanilla and Coke photos?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 24, 2010)

vcunning said:


> Did you misplace the Stoli Vanilla and Coke photos?



I think I know someone who would appreciate those  :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Feb 24, 2010)

Crap! Those are on Melissa's phone! I'll have to get those this evening.


----------

